# Had an horrendous morning



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Took Chip out this morning to a place where I can see for quite a distance if anyone is coming so I could let him off lead and we were having a lovely time, then I saw someone coming so called Chip back and put him on lead just a couple of mins later a fairly big dog cam running full pelt towards us so I put Chip up on the scooter out of the way as I always do ( as he can be unpredictable with big dogs ) this dog didn't even falter for a second and launch himself at chip, I blocked him with my leg and lifted chip via his harness into my arms the dog grabbed my leg in his mouth and tried to rag it like a toy growling and snarling then jumped up trying to get to Chip and managed to grab Chips back leg trying to drag him from my arms while I was screaming at the man who's dog it was and punching the dog in the face while trying to hold on to a screaming Chip who was scrabbling trying to climb up me to get away from the dog which was not letting go of his leg until he decided to grab the hand I was hitting him with at this point the man got to us grabbed his dog leashed it up and ran off before I could say or do anything, no apology offer of help, he could see that both Chip and I were bleeding, nothing he just ran off. I have NEVER been so frightened in my life EVER.My hand needed 6 stitches my leg 9 and Chip is in emergency Hospital, he has shut down in shock and having x rays and scan to see if and how much damage may have been done to his leg he also needed 5 stitches in one cut and 3 in another. I can't stop shaking and crying if and when he makes it through this I am re homing him I can not protect him well enough he wouldn't have been so badly hurt if I was fitter and could have done more but being stuck sat in the scooter I couldn't get him out of the way couldn't even drive off because I was holding Chip with one hand and trying to fend the dog off with the other and the dog was up on the footplate of the scooter. 
Sorry it is so long , I know there is nothing any one can do but I just needed to get it all out


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

oh no, that is terrible and my heart goes out to you. Please please phone the police and the dog warden to report this if you haven't already as that is not acceptable. Do you carry a mobile phone with you for emergencies? 

Poor chip could do without that on top of his other health worries but please don't rush in to rehoming the little man, you did your best to protect him and it sounds like you did a pretty good job, no guarantee anyone else would have been as brave as you or managed to keep the dog at bay as long as you did. Remember this was not your fault but the fault of a stupid irresponsible owner who I hope can be traced and made to pay for the damages and listen to the distress he has caused you. Might be worth contacting your local paper to see if they will run a feature on it. 

I hope you have someone with you as you must be so shaken up. Big hugs from us. Please let us know how Chip is doing.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

That owner is an idiot - and a dangerous idiot to boot. His poor dog needs help and it won't be getting it with that man 

If chip makes it through, and chip is in the very best place for him to recover, then you don't need to regime. Even when physically fit fending off dogs can be difficult and still end up with injuries to owner and dog 

Report the owner and dog, they may be recognised. Send friends to scout out the area, if you see him again, let the dog warden know where - the vet and doctors records hold an account of the damage and it's seriousness.


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

That is awful, I am so sorry.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my, I am so sorry you had to go through this 
I hope both you and Chip heal up quickly, and I would definitely report this to the warden, police and anyone else that might listen. Please don't think you need to rehome Chip, even an able bodied person would have struggled in that situation 

Something tells me that this isn't the first time this owner has seen this behaviour


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you, Yes luckily I had my mobile with me and my daughter came and got us and took us straight to the emergency vet hospital then me to hospital, my granddaughter had fun riding the scooter home for me. I am waiting on the police to arrive now, this all happened at 10-30 this morning and have only been back from the hospital 3/4 of an hour Chip has totally shut down he is not responding to any stimulus at the moment, he doesn't appear to have any muscle or bone damage but they cant check for nerve damage properly until he starts to respond to something


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

That's awful, so sorry this has happened to you. Please report to the police and dog warden as someone above suggested. Lots of healing vibes for you and Chip :-( x


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh god I'm so sorry! I hope both of you recover quickly. Definitely report this incident.

Please don't be too hasty about rehoming him, even those who are fully able bodied have had their dogs attacked and injured or killed, it is NOT your fault! A dog bent on harm will likely cause that harm unfortunately.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mesotes said:


> That is awful, I am so sorry.


Thank you



StormyThai said:


> Something tells me that this isn't the first time this owner has seen this behaviour


Thank you, the way he took off I think the same


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh wow. This was completely not your fault.

You definitely should call police and describe the incident and the dog and owner as best you can. They should take it seriously given the extent of your injuries.

Hope you both recover well


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I am so sorry that this has happened to you and Chip  I hope you're both ok.

Glad you've contacted the police though, definitely the right thing to do.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lavinia said:


> That's awful, so sorry this has happened to you. Please report to the police and dog warden as someone above suggested. Lots of healing vibes for you and Chip :-( x


Thank you



Sarah1983 said:


> Oh god I'm so sorry! I hope both of you recover quickly. Definitely report this incident.


Thank you


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to you. One thing I want to make very clear is none of this was YOUR fault. I hope she doesn't mind me tagging her but @chickenfoot had a similar incident happen to her, she is a young girl who wasn't able to defend herself or her dog any better than you. The fault lies with the other owners who do not have adequate control of their dogs. Hope you and chip make a full and quick recovery xo


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry that this happened to you and Chip. Truly horrendous and definitely a police matter, hope they manage to find the owner and dog before something like this happens again. I hope Chip starts responding and is back home with you soon. I really think that Chip is lucky to have you, it sounds like it could have been so much worse and not many people would put themselves at risk of being bitten. Big hugs to you both xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh my god that is absolutely horrific!! I'm so sorry 

Please don't fault yourself for any of this, I doubt anyone could have stopped that dog or done more than what you did. The dog's owner is completely at fault. Please report the entire incident to the police, you have 15 stitches and an injured dog, that makes me so angry at that owner I can't even tell you. 

I hope you both recover mentally and physically very soon. Gentle hugs to you....


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

So sorry this has happened, and I hope Chip starts to respond soon. Definitely agree with others about the rehoming - when a dog is hell-bent on causing damage, it doesn't matter if you are in a scooter or not, it's incredibly difficult to stop. You did your absolute best for Chip, and got badly hurt in the process, so don't feel guilty at all. The owner is a disgrace, and I hope the police can do something. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you every one for your well wishes, the Police have just left and are taking it very seriously, evidently there have been several other reports of attacks on other dogs by a dog matching this ones description all small dogs and one didn't survive, but all the others were off lead dogs and this is the first time a person has been injured and every time the owner just leashed his dog up and ran off. They want me do a photo fit, whatever that is, when I feel more up to it, I don't know, I could be imagining things ( my head is all over the place at the moment ) but from what they weren't saying I get the feeling there is more to this.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to read this. Hopefully Chip will show some improvement soon, and you and he recover fully from this. Just to echo what everyone else has said. You did EVERYTHING (and more!) that could have been expected, able-bodied or not. If a large dog is intent on damage, it can be very hard to prevent it! Don't make any hasty decisions, just concentrate on giving as full and clear an account as you can to the police, then concentrate on getting Chip well again. Then you can start looking to the future. 

My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Terrible, absolutely terrible.

You're bound to feel very low right now, but hopefully, Chip will begin to show improvement and that will lighten your spirits.

If a truly aggressive dog is determined to attack, there is very little anyone can do and you did your absolute best.

I'm glad the Police are treating the incident seriously and, hopefully, they'll be able to trace the dog and it's owner.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This is an absolutely horrific experience - and in NO WAY your fault! Don't rush into re-homing Chip - give yourself some time to get over the shock of this awful incident before you make any decisions.

Your failure to defend Chip isn't related to your health or mobility - I doubt that any out us could have done any better when faced with a large, determined and aggressive dog. If you'd been a professional wrestler - maybe, but for ordinary people a large dog is so powerful (and fast!) that there is very little you can do.

I agree that from the owner's response this isn't the first time this has happened - and I think he has been reported before, too, otherwise he would have tried to brazen it out, I would have thought.

It shocks me how many dog owners are prepared to let injured people to struggle on alone, when all they need to do is secure their dog and call an ambulance before they bugger off! (And don't tell me they might not have a phone on them, because I bet they have.)

Please let us know what the response is from the police when they come to see you. I'm sure they'll take it seriously. It might be worth contacting your local paper and seeing if they want it for a human interest story. It might lead to the guilty party being caught if somebody shops them, or others might report similar attacks by this dog - all will help the police to find him and hold him responsible. It might mean that he at least keeps his dog on a lead in future and no-one else has to suffer the way you and Chip have. I do hope he is home and well soon. Awful experience for you both.

EDIT: Sorry - didn't realise that you had posted about the police response. Please do try to do a photofit - it might mean that this idiot is brought to justice, and that other dogs and owners are saved from this horrific experience. And thank heavens you had Chip on a leash and could get him to comparative safety - a running dog fight is very difficult to end, and this brute might just have carried Chip off and killed him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you every one for your well wishes, the Police have just left and are taking it very seriously, evidently there have been several other reports of attacks on other dogs by a dog matching this ones description all small dogs and one didn't survive, but all the others were off lead dogs and this is the first time a person has been injured and every time the owner just leashed his dog up and ran off. They want me do a photo fit, whatever that is, when I feel more up to it, I don't know, I could be imagining things ( my head is all over the place at the moment ) but from what they weren't saying I get the feeling there is more to this.


Oh geez what a mess.
I'm so glad you did go to the police, your actions may literally save someone's life...


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tyton said:


> My thoughts are with you both.


Thank you


Sweety said:


> Terrible, absolutely terrible.


Thank you


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Poor you and poor Chip, I can't even imagine how frightening it must have been for you both. 
There really isn't anything more you could have done, regardless of your mobility, please don't think any different than that.
What a vile example of humanity to leave you in such a state, I really hope the police catch up with them and throw the book at them and that you and Chip heal quickly. X


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> Poor you and poor Chip, I can't even imagine how frightening it must have been for you both.
> There really isn't anything more you could have done, regardless of your mobility, please don't think any different than that.
> What a vile example of humanity to leave you in such a state, I really hope the police catch up with them and throw the book at them and that you and Chip heal quickly. X


I think that is one of the most shocking things - that he ran off leaving @Rosie64 and Chip to fend for themselves knowing they were injured and bleeding. What a vile person.

I'm so pleased the police are taking it seriously and going to investigate further, I was dreading reading yet another story of the police saying there is nothing they can do etc. I actually think you having Chip on the scooter probably kept the dog away from him for longer and you went above and beyond by using your leg and your hand to fend it off.

Still keeping everything crossed for some good news about Chip.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Please do try to do a photofit


Thank you, What is a photo fit ?



Mrsred said:


> Poor you and poor Chip, I can't even imagine how frightening it must have been for you both.


Thank you


rottiepointerhouse said:


> Still keeping everything crossed for some good news about Chip.


Thank you


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Urgh, I am so sorry. It makes me so so angry to read of things like this. The fact that this has (it sounds like) happened multiple times and this horrible person still has the dog off lead in public is just staggering. What IS wrong with people? to have no remorse for this sort of time is truly scary. 

Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry to keep dumping on you people on here but my Daughter is doing my head in she wants me to take the sedative that the hospital gave me and go to bed because I can't stop shaking and crying, I know she means well and is just worried about me, but she can't understand that no sedative is going to work until I know my boy is fighting back and showing some sign of recovery I don't care about my injuries I just want to know my boy is going to be ok


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Urgh, I am so sorry


thank you


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

A photofit is when the Police will ask you to help them build a picture of the man involved by showing you a selection of eyes, mouths, etc., asking you to pick the closest, from memory, to help them make as close an image as possible.

They usually will then publish it in the local newspaper, in the hope someone will recognise him.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you Sweety , That's not going to do any good I didn't really look at him that much I was more concerned with Chip than getting a good look at the man, Oh hell why didn't I look at him, I know you can't answer that just an observation to myself. Never known them do that sort of thing for a dog attack


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness - so shocked to read this happened to you & wee Chip (as if he doesn't have enough on his plate). - I am keeping everything crossed he picks up. If at all possible, could you visit him? Seeing you might just perk him up / help bring him out of the shut down state.

As others have said, this is absolutely no way your fault - you did fantastically well protecting Chip - I am reasonably able bodied but there is no way I could pick Maisie up to protect her ..... 

Terrible it's happened before - if this guy knows his dog is likely to attack there's absolutely no excuse for not having it muzzled and on lead at all times.

I can only imagine how shaky you are (((hugs)))


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> I am keeping everything crossed he picks up.


Thank you, I can't visit him at the moment it is an hours drive away and my son-in-law has had to go out anyway and I can't afford a taxi there and back, I wish I could


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Just wanted to add how shocked and horrified I am at what you and Chip have gone through. How awful!!

I absolutely agree with everyone else that this is most certainly not your fault! What a disgusting thing to do - leaving you both in that state!

I would give the Police as much information as you can - frankly I reckon if you can give them a really good description of the dog they will track the man down. It sounds as if they have a good idea as to who it is anyway. I really feel for you xxx


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

What a terrible thing to happen to you & poor Chip! I think you did brilliantly fending the dog off as best you could & being on a scooter no doubt helped.
Really hope poor little Chip responds very soon & healing thoughts for both of you xx
You may remember more about the bloke than you think so try doing the photofit as this bloke & his dog need to be found asap!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you Sweety , That's not going to do any good I didn't really look at him that much I was more concerned with Chip than getting a good look at the man, Oh hell why didn't I look at him, I know you can't answer that just an observation to myself. Never known them do that sort of thing for a dog attack


When something like this happens, it happens so quickly and you're so shocked, it's terribly difficult to remember detail. The Police do know that and won't expect you to come up with an exact likeness, just generally height, build, colouring, ethnicity, that sort of thing.

The Police will take this seriously. If this dog got you in the hand, had a child been holding Chip, that bite would likely have been at face height.

They have to act. This is a dangerous dog.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh god how awful for you but please don't blame yourself and don't re home him you are the best owner he could ever have My daughter had the same thing happen to here she is a fitness instructor and even she could not stop a big dog attacking her little dog as it happens her dog was in shock put on a drip had stitches but few weeks later the little dog is doing fine You could not have done any more than you did you tried to protect your little one and got bit in the process I am sure Chip will recover these things just take time Big massive hugs to you and everything crossed for Chip here


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Totally shocked to here this hope Chip picks up very soon, I know from all your posts how much he means to you. Like others have said please don't rehome him u did your absolute best to protect him and yourself 
Hope that justice is done and the owner and dog are found


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Maybe describe the dog to the police that may help as they may have had this dog reported before


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

That is AWFUL and way worse than what happened to me. The dog that went after us was prey driven not aggression driven as it appears this one was, and the owners were very very understanding and kind - gave us their contact info and offered to pay any vet bills. That man is garbage for just running off and I'd be so angry and upset as you seem to be! We also didn't need stitches and our injuries were minor.

I do want to say how sorry I am that this happened, but when we got attacked my boy had bloody wounds and there was really nothing I could do in that situation. I consider myself fairly fit, but my boy still got pummeled and we still got bit. It was no ones fault but the negligent owners, as is in your case. I do hope you decide against re homing Chip, as you are a wonderful doggy parent and I'm sure Chip would love to stay with you. I want to reiterate that there was NOTHING you could've done and this is not your fault.

I'm so sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

So sorry this has happened to you and Chip, hope he makes a full recovery poor boy and hope your not in too much pain with your injuries.

None of this is your fault, please don't rehome Chip. It sounds like the police are taking it very seriously so please do the photo fit even if you don't think you could recognise them you might be surprised. Sending big (((hugs)))


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Oh my word. What a horrible experience i am sorry you had to go through this awful experience! And please do not feel guilty.

I was a very fit 22 yr old when my beautiful Zak lab was attacked. The xog came from nowhere and locked its jaws and wouldn't let go. Had hold of him for about 3 mins felt like 3 hours. Eventually got the dog off by kicking and kicking it in the ribs with steel toe caps on. Being on a scooter or not makes no difference you did everything in your power to protect your boy and in the process being injured;you protected him. I do hope you and Chip make a swift and full recovery. You are both in my thoughts x


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

What a terrible day for both of you. Everything crossed here for little Chip, and take care of yourself as well.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh gosh, sorry this has happened to you both. I hope Chip gets better soon, poor boy.
Glad you have reported it to the police something needs to be done, and that poor little dog who has already been killed


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

What a horrible, horrible experience for you. 

How scary.

And yes, well done for reporting it.

J


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wishing you and Chip a speedy recovery x


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for what you and Chip have had to go through. There's no excuse for the owner of the other dog. As well as the reporting it to the police, could it be worth putting up some posters around the area where it happened, someone there must know who he is or could find out (though he may be giving it a wide berth for the time being). If the dog will attack someone on a mobility scooter to get to a dog, no-one is safe. Local press could help, too.


----------



## Sophiachacha (Aug 6, 2015)

OMG, how horrendous for both of you...I hope poor Chip recovers well, you were so brave in how you handled the situation, but I bet so shocked!
Let us all know how things go and hopefully this person is caught, I'm sure they will be if yours and other incidents are made public.
All my best wishes
and big Licks from Saffron


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

What an absolutely dreadful thing to have happened to you and Chip! It sounds like you did everything that anyone could have done to protect Chip and the fact that you picked him up probably saved even worse injuries. You were very brave indeed. 
I hope the police find this man and dog before it happens again. 
I will thinking of both you and Chip tonight and hope that he makes an improvement soon. Look after yourself too.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry about what's happened @Rosie64 and I'm furious on your behalf. How can anyone just run off after seeing that their dog has injured both another dog and a person?!

I do hope little Chip starts to come round soon; he must be completely dazed. And I hope your wounds aren't too painful.

I agree with what others have said about rehoming Chip once he's better. From the sounds of it, this big dog was going to attack regardless and sad as it is I don't think you being a scooter user made anything worse than it was going to be anyway. The blame lies entirely with the other owner, and I think you should reconsider your concern about Chip. It's obvious from your posts on here what a dedicated owner you are.

Hugs xxx


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Speaking from unfortunately first hand experience, even abled bodied people still can't prevent a dog attack.

You immediately try to go over the situation, again and again in your mind and think how if you had done X it would have been better outcome. 

However you must not blame yourself, concentrate on getting chip back to full health at which point rehoming him will be a distant memory 

Do help the police though as again from my experience they are very helpful in these situations.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you, I can't visit him at the moment it is an hours drive away and my son-in-law has had to go out anyway and I can't afford a taxi there and back, I wish I could


Whereabouts are you, Rosie? If you live anywhere near me, I'll take you to see Chip any time; I don't suppose I'm the only who'd offer to help......


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I am so so sorry to read this but as everyone else has said, this is totally not your fault, even younger able bodied people could be put in the same situation with idiots running loose !!

I hope you've managed a nap and I have everything crossed poor little chip will be feeling better in the morning. Poor lad, he's had a rough time lately.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry not replied to all your messages sooner I had to give in and go to bed for a couple of hours, all of a sudden felt so , so tired 
THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR KIND THOUGHTS AND CONCERN

I have spoken to the vet hospital and they say there is signs of improvement, he is shivering and crying ( they say this is improvement ) although his heart rate is quite high which is a bit of concern ( he had a slight murmur to start off with ) he is on an IV can't remember what they said it was sorry, they don't recommend I visit tonight as they want to keep him as quiet as possible but They won't stop me if I wish to, so I think I will leave it for the morning, don't really know what to do,I desperatley want to see him but want to do whats best for him not for me.
I will do my best with the photo thing tomorrow , can describe the dog very well I am at the VERY ANGRY stage now just want to get this bastard before a child or another animal dies 
Thank you again to everyone


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

I cant believe what I am reading here! What an utter nobhead of an owner! I would have liked to have kicked him the head!
Nothing to do with you being able bodied! The dog would have gone for your legs and chip either way! Im so angry for you!

Get some rest and i will be thinking of chip all night, you know what a soft spot I have for him as he reminds me of little penny. Infact penny is sending him special special hugs right now and you xxx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> Whereabouts are you, Rosie? If you live anywhere near me, I'll take you to see Chip any time; I don't suppose I'm the only who'd offer to help....


Thank so much for the offer that is so kind of you I am in Gwent but the vet doesn't recommend a visit tonight and my son or son-in-law can take me tomorrow


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank so much for the offer that is so kind of you I am in Gwent but the vet doesn't recommend a visit tonight and my son or son-in-law can take me tomorrow


Only just seen your post. What a terrifying experience and I'm so sorry. Hope little Chip is a bit better in the morning and you get to visit him.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank so much for the offer that is so kind of you I am in Gwent but the vet doesn't recommend a visit tonight and my son or son-in-law can take me tomorrow


Personally I have never visited my dogs during a vet stay. It's stressful enough for them without me going and then leaving them again, as hard as it might be for you.

Try to rest up yourself so your fighting fit when he comes home


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Hope little Chip is a bit better in the morning and you get to visit him.


Thank you


Westie Mum said:


> Personally I have never visited my dogs during a vet stay. It's stressful enough for them without me going and then leaving them again, as hard as it might be for you.
> 
> Try to rest up yourself so your fighting fit when he comes home


I am always worried that he will think that I have abandoned him when he needs me the most ( I know that that is a human thing ) but can' stop myself thinking it anyway . I really don't think that I could make the hour drive tonight anyway unless it an emergency, the injection they gave me before stitching me up has worn off and my entire right side is throbbing, apart from the dog bites I have found cuts and scratches on my neck and shoulder and chest from Chip scrabbling up me


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm shocked at your horrendous morning. I hope dear little Chip recovers soon. You shouldnt think about rehoming as a result of this, your little lad will need you even more now  
I think you should contact a local paper or radio stn regarding this, having spoken with the police first, as it may well be a good way to find the man and his out of control dog. The fact he left you and ran off, his dog having savaged you both is unbelievable, Im so sorry that happened to you, you must have both been terrified. Just what is wrong with people ??? 
I hope you manage to get some rest, although Im sure it will all still be playing in your head until you know that Chip is on his way to recovering. We will be thinking of you, big hugs x x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

cheekymonkey68 said:


> I hope you manage to get some rest, although Im sure it will all still be playing in your head until you know that Chip is on his way to recovering. We will be thinking of you, big hugs x x


Thank you, The one thing I can't get out of my head is the way the dog was trying to shake and rag my leg and hand in turn, like it would a toy if that had been Chip he would be dead now


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just got in from work and seen this. What an absolutely horrific day. 
I really hope the police can catch this man - I'm so angry that he just ran away and left you injured and in distress, what an absolute coward.
You did everything for your Chip. No less than anyone else could of, please don't blame yourself the blame is totally on the other person.

Pleased to hear the vet has had some positive news for you.
I was recommended not to visit my Missy when she was admitted so not to excite her, it was hard but very much the best thing to stay away.

Sending you both positive thoughts and hope that you both heal quickly


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fleur said:


> Pleased to hear the vet has had some positive news for you.
> I was recommended not to visit my Missy when she was admitted so not to excite her, it was hard but very much the best thing to stay away.
> 
> Sending you both positive thoughts and hope that you both heal quickly


Thank you


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

So glad Chip is now responsive & the drip will help his recovery. I'd take your pill & get some sleep so you feel better tomorrow too x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

LoopyL said:


> So glad Chip is now responsive & the drip will help his recovery. I'd take your pill & get some sleep so you feel better tomorrow too x


Thank you


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Only just managed to pop back to see if there is any news, so pleased that Chip has improved a little and that you managed a little sleep. If there is anything you need for Chip (or yourself) then please do say as I'm sure lots of us would love to help if there is any way we can. I do agree - hard as it is I never go in to see mine when they are in hospital either as I do think it stresses them to see their humans then be left again. Hope you get some rest tonight.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you, The one thing I can't get out of my head is the way the dog was trying to shake and rag my leg and hand in turn, like it would a toy if that had been Chip he would be dead now


I know it's easy for me to say, but replaying it over and over in your head really isn't good for you. You've had a nasty shock and you need to try and look after yourself too.
Now that you know Chip has improved slightly, perhaps it would be a good idea to take the pill the hospital gave you to help you get some rest. It will do you good. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Only just managed to pop back to see if there is any news, so pleased that Chip has improved a little and that you managed a little sleep. If there is anything you need for Chip (or yourself) then please do say as I'm sure lots of us would love to help if there is any way we can. I do agree - hard as it is I never go in to see mine when they are in hospital either as I do think it stresses them to see their humans then be left again. Hope you get some rest tonight.


Thank you so much your offer is very kind, there is one thing you could do for me , take my son and daughter away for the night, they are both very well house trained lol they are driving me nuts trying to wrap me in cotton wool and won't go home, I love them dearly and know it is out of concern but............


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Now that you know Chip has improved slightly, perhaps it would be a good idea to take the pill the hospital gave you to help you get some rest. It will do you good. Thinking of you both.


Thank you, I have taken the pills and am just having a cup of tea and a sandwich then I shall be going to bed


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you so much your offer is very kind, there is one thing you could do for me , take my son and daughter away for the night, they are both very well house trained lol they are driving me nuts trying to wrap me in cotton wool and won't go home, I love them dearly and know it is out of concern but............


You need wrapped in cotton wool after the day you've had!
You would be exactly the same with your kids if it was one of them


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

My boys would be the same. It's only because they love you.

So glad Chip is a little better. Look after yourself now.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nettles said:


> You would be exactly the same with your kids if it was one of them


yes I would, I would probably be worse lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sweety said:


> My boys would be the same. It's only because they love you.
> 
> So glad Chip is a little better. Look after yourself now.


Thank you, I know and I do appreciate it really I just have never liked a lot of fuss, I am a bit too independant for my own good sometimes lol ( so I get told any way )


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

What an appalling thing to happen. Healing hugs to both you and Chip and I hope you both recover physically and mentally very soon.

Do you have a local paper? This type of incident would be front page news in my local paper. A description of the dog would probably be enough to identify the owner and dog, someone who knows of a previous incident with this dog could very well come forward with information to help the police.

I hope Chip improves enough to maybe come home tomorrow.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

DirtyGertie said:


> What an appalling thing to happen. Healing hugs to both you and Chip and I hope you both recover physically and mentally very soon.


Thank you


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope you and Chip and healing well today.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

'I am re homing him I can not protect him well enough he wouldn't have been so badly hurt if I was fitter'

Please don't rehome him - you did more than enough. I had a similar thing happen to me whilst walking my two and I'm 23, I run nearly everyday and go the gym! So it isn't down to fitness, if a big powerful dog wants to attack it's going to and it's difficult to stop believe you me. 

Maybe instead of concentrating on the mans physically appearance you can look at the dogs? Maybe he had an unusual marking or something or was a specific breed?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope you managed to get some rest last night @Rosie64 
Sending you both continued positive thoughts today.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thinking of you, I hope you managed to get some sleep last night. Today is another day, and I hope Chip is a little brighter  x x


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had to go through something so awful. Hope you are both recovering and feeling a bit better today.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

DirtyGertie said:


> What an appalling thing to happen. Healing hugs to both you and Chip and I hope you both recover physically and mentally very soon.
> 
> Do you have a local paper? This type of incident would be front page news in my local paper. A description of the dog would probably be enough to identify the owner and dog, someone who knows of a previous incident with this dog could very well come forward with information to help the police.
> 
> I hope Chip improves enough to maybe come home tomorrow.


Agree with this. Can you contact your local papers? I suspect they will be very interested in reporting on this and I am sure all the local walkers will appreciate being aware.

Hope Chip is improving, dogs are remarkably resilient creatures.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Hope you and Chip feel a bit better this morning Phone the local paper tell them the story and ask would they please print it as you are very afraid next time it could be another little dog not so lucky and gets killed or a young child walking her dog and that happens to them
I see you are in Gwent I am in Aberdare so I guess just over an hour away from you If you need help with any transport me and my car is at your disposal If you need me to drive you to the vets Just message me if I can help I will


----------



## kitty25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry I've just seen this 

What a terrible time you have both gone through. I can't believe someone can just grab their dog and walk off after something like that.

Please let the police know as much as you can remember -even just clothes he was wearing, hair colour etc.

Also contact the local paper if this has happened before someone must know who The owner is.

Hope Chip continues to improve today and you feel better xx


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

Im so sorry for your horrendous ordeal! 
Our cocker was grabbed & shaken by the head by a large dog last week & I was a total wreck, crying & re-playing the whole thing in my head every minute of every day. I feel your pain but please know none of this was your fault & you did your best to protect Chip.
Will be thinking of the both of you. Do keep talking to us on here, sharing your thoughts & despair might help x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry for the nasty attack you both had to endure.
You were brave and sacrificed your own health to save your dog and he survived.

Police should have acted when other dogs were attacked.

That was bound to happen with a dog out of control and criminally irresponsible owner.

This is GBH grievous body harm and brings serious charges. Dog was a weapon
Owner knew his dog would attack.
Animal cruelty charges also apply.

I wish you both speedy recovery. 
Hopefully the man would be caught soon.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh my, that must have been terrifying :-( I can't imagine how that guy can just run off and leave you bleeding, horrific.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR VERY KIND THOUGHTS AND WISHES



shirleystarr said:


> I see you are in Gwent I am in Aberdare so I guess just over an hour away from you If you need help with any transport me and my car is at your disposal If you need me to drive you to the vets Just message me if I can help I will


Thank you very much for the offer of transport it is very kind of you and much appreciated but at the moment transport is not a problem but thank you for the offer


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

How are you & Chip this morning? Hope there is good news from the vets?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I have spoken to the vets and they said that his heart rate has settled down a lot still a little elevated but not enough to be an immediate concern, he is more responsive this morning, still shaking but they seem to think that is good, he is being very aggressive when they try to tend the leg so they are keeping him mildly sedated,for today and see how he goes, he is not eating or drinking so is having liquid in a drip with painkillers and AB's in. They think now that he may have some torn ligaments on the joint but that they will heal hopefully.They all know him there and love him he has been there so often so I know he is being well looked after, they would rather I don't visit at least for today as they want him as calm as possible which will be very hard but if it is whats best for him It will have to be that way


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Well I have spoken to the vets and they said that his heart rate has settled down a lot still a little elevated but not enough to be an immediate concern, he is more responsive this morning, still shaking but they seem to think that is good, he is being very aggressive when they try to tend the leg so they are keeping him mildly sedated,for today and see how he goes, he is not eating or drinking so is having liquid in a drip with painkillers and AB's in. They think now that he may have some torn ligaments on the joint but that they will heal hopefully.They all know him there and love him he has been there so often so I know he is being well looked after, they would rather I don't visit at least for today as they want him as calm as possible which will be very hard but if it is whats best for him It will have to be that way


Glad Chip is doing better, poor guy. Sounds like he is in great hands, I know how hard it must be not to see him, but I understand that they want to keep him calm.

How are YOU doing? Those injuries must be sore  I hope you're feeling better both physically and mentally.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Praps you could take him some chicken tomorrow & hopefully they will have sorted his leg by then. Sounds like he's recovering


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

ouesi said:


> How are YOU doing? Those injuries must be sore  I hope you're feeling better both physically and mentally.


Thank you, I am ok very, very sore, bruised and swollen but nothing that won't heal and mentally I am SO, SO ANGRY mainly at the fact that he just ran off and left me there not even a sorry if I had been on foot at the time I would have been knocked to the ground and god knows what the out come would have been ANGRY is not a strong enough word for what I feel at the moment


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

LoopyL said:


> Praps you could take him some chicken tomorrow & hopefully they will have sorted his leg by then. Sounds like he's recovering


my son is going to take some of his own food in for him this afternoon see if that will tempt him he is intolerant to chicken but may send some fish for him though


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you, I am ok very, very sore, bruised and swollen but nothing that won't heal and mentally I am SO, SO ANGRY mainly at the fact that he just ran off and left me there not even a sorry if I had been on foot at the time I would have been knocked to the ground and god knows what the out come would have been ANGRY is not a strong enough word for what I feel at the moment


I don't blame you one bit for being angry! I'm angry too just hearing about this! 
Completely horrendous behavior and I hope the police catch him and throw the book at him!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Glad he is a bit better today I would tell the police as near as you can the description of the dog and I would phone your local paper most times they are good with a story like this and the readers may jog someones memory if its happened to them


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I've only just seen this !

Oh my goodness!! So glad nothing far worse happened and hope you both feel better very soon!! What a terrifying experience


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

You have to wonder about the sanity of the idiot that owns that dog! Horrendous and I hope they catch the owner and the dog before anybody else has to suffer like you two have. Quite disgusting behaviour!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

It's no wonder you're angry! It takes a real coward to run away like that and leave you and Chip badly injured. Disgusting human being!
I'm glad Chip is improving.. it sounds as though he's moving in the right direction which is great. Positive thoughts


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I haven't been on but another member mentioned this I am so so sorry  my thoughts are with you XXX


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope you are ok this evening. 

Chip sounds like he is doing well so I have everything crossed he will be back to his normal self soon. At least he is familiar with the vets so that's a comfort. 

Healing thoughts sent your way for both of you


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

How have I not read this til now  

Poor chip & poor you! You have every right to be angry, I'm pretty sure we're all angry & upset for you too. 
Big hugs to chip. Hope you're ok & getting rested up ready for when chips well enough to come home as I'm sure he'll have you at his beck & call  I'm glad your at ease about him not being at home as the staff know him, bet that's a big weight off you're mind. Can't imagine how horrible it was for you both. I hope the guy is found & the police deal with him properly!! Xxx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Rosie64 said:


> Well I have spoken to the vets and they said that his heart rate has settled down a lot still a little elevated but not enough to be an immediate concern, he is more responsive this morning, still shaking but they seem to think that is good, he is being very aggressive when they try to tend the leg so they are keeping him mildly sedated,for today and see how he goes, he is not eating or drinking so is having liquid in a drip with painkillers and AB's in. They think now that he may have some torn ligaments on the joint but that they will heal hopefully.They all know him there and love him he has been there so often so I know he is being well looked after, they would rather I don't visit at least for today as they want him as calm as possible which will be very hard but if it is whats best for him It will have to be that way


Poor little lad but at least your vets sound a bit more optimistic. Hope you are both soon healing.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Rosie. I am so sorry this has happened to you. I am a cat chatter but chip has captured my heart. I hope you both recover well.x


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad to hear there is some improvement in Chip! I don't blame you for feeling angry the bloke is a complete low life! Hope you can piece together a photofit for the police and they can catch the scum bag and get his DD off the streets


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Angry? I'd be incandescent!! You poor girl, what an awful thing to happen. I bet the owner isn't local, he probably takes th dog where he won't be recognised, I know most of the local lot round here. 

It's like your worst nightmare as an owner. I'm really sorry this has happened, it knocks your confidence horribly. 

I hope you both heal up swiftly with no complications.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I have only just seen this, so sorry you and Chip have had such a terrible experience. Hope you both continue to recover.

As for the low life that did this I hope the police catch them soon.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

What a dreadful experience for you both . I do hope both Chip and yourself make a speedy recovery and the police catch and deal with this highly irresponsible owner and aggressive dog.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SORRY NOT BEEN ON WITH AN UPDATE BEEN SLEEPING A LOT OF THE DAY ( probably the meds I am on at the moment makes me very dopey )
THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR KIND WORDS AND SUPPORT IT REALLY IS APPRECIATED

Didn't have to do the photo fit THE POLICE THINK THEY HAVE THE MAN there was another attack sometime today and owner of the attacked dog was describing the person and dog to their son and he thought he recognised the description mostly of the dog ( It is a very distinctive dog not a mix you see very often looks like a cross between a border collie and an Am Bull or Mastiff BIG beefy dog with BC type colouring, white and black) and thought he knew where he was living, he notified the police they went and picked up the person who was at the address given and had 6 dogs taken from the premises ALL very aggressive dogs evidently the officers that came to see me who informed me of this also said that they think that he has something to do with a dog fighting ring that they had been were aware of for a while. So it sounds like they may have him I do hope so, 

Chip is improving still not eating not even his fish or turkey that I sent in for him, but early days, and on a drip but he has stopped shaking and is not being as aggressive with the staff now, they have him in a room on his own with his own 24/7 nurses as the barking of the other dogs in there were upsetting him, he has had to fight so hard all his young life to survive it never fails to amaze me where he gets the will to fight so hard from


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

You must be so relieved they have caught the man and removed the dogs 
And don't worry about updating us - you just do that in your own time - no wonder you are sleeping such a stressful time you are going through both mentally and physically your body will need you to sleep to have time to start healing.

Chip sounds like a really strong little pup - and he seems to be progressing, remember you both had a very traumatic time it's still very early days.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

I am so glad that Chip is showing signs of improvement and it does sound like they are pulling out all the stops for him at the vets. 
What great news that the police think that they have found the man and his dogs! Hopefully now no more people or dogs will have to go through the terrible ordeal that you have been through. What a relief! 
I hope that you will be feeling less sore soon. Thinking of you and Chip.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Good news they think they've caught the man, and Chip recovering slowly. Get some rest yourself.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Good to hear there's some improvement with Chip and let's hope they throw the book at this awful person. Just a thought, have you taken photos of your injuries, Chip's also? If there is any prosecution then it would help to have photographic evidence.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fleur said:


> You must be so relieved they have caught the man and removed the dogs
> And don't worry about updating us - you just do that in your own time - no wonder you are sleeping such a stressful time you are going through both mentally and physically your body will need you to sleep to have time to start healing.
> 
> Chip sounds like a really strong little pup - and he seems to be progressing, remember you both had a very traumatic time it's still very early days.


Thank you, He is certainly a fighter that's for sure



Cedar said:


> I hope that you will be feeling less sore soon. Thinking of you and Chip.


Thank you


Catharinem said:


> Good news they think they've caught the man, and Chip recovering slowly. Get some rest yourself.


Thank you


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

DirtyGertie said:


> Good to hear there's some improvement with Chip and let's hope they throw the book at this awful person. Just a thought, have you taken photos of your injuries, Chip's also? If there is any prosecution then it would help to have photographic evidence.


Photo's were taken at the hospital of mine and the vet's of Chips evidently standard practise with dog attacks especially when police are involved


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Such good news if they have got the man and smashed a dog fighting ring at the same time. Keeping everything crossed for Chip to improve more tomorrow and start eating a little bit. It really does sound like he is getting 5* treatment. Hope your own injuries are not too sore.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Such good news if they have got the man and smashed a dog fighting ring at the same time. Keeping everything crossed for Chip to improve more tomorrow and start eating a little bit. It really does sound like he is getting 5* treatment. Hope your own injuries are not too sore.


Thank you , I am very sore and quite stiff this evening but can cope with that as long as I know my boy is getting better and that they have the person responsible, I also feel so sorry for all the other dogs , it is not their fault and they will probably be pts


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you , I am very sore and quite stiff this evening but can cope with that as long as I know my boy is getting better and that they have the person responsible, I also feel so sorry for all the other dogs , it is not their fault and they will probably be pts


So glad to hear that Chip seems to be improving - an horrendous experience for you both.

Really pleased that the police were able to locate the man and the dogs. Yes it's sad they will likely be pts - but at least their misery will stop.

Hope you and Chip can put this dreadful experience behind you.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

What a relief - both that Chip is steadily (if slowly) improving, and that that piece of filth and his dog/s are hopefully off the streets! What a shame that another animal had to be attacked - but it led to the culprit being caught and that is the important thing.

You just concentrate on getting yourself and Chip better again.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Glad they have caught him, like you I pity his dogs. I think you are very generous in thinking of them.

Hope chip starts eating soon, he is obviously a brave little chap, must take after his Mum x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I am glad Chip is improving a little bit poor little lad must have been such a shock to him as well as to you I am glad they got the man responsible Please take care of yourself and I hope Chip is well enough to come home soon he has been through so much in his short little life bless him


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Such great news that you and Chip are getting there, slowly but surely and you have really made my day with the knowledge that that creature has been caught and will be made responsible for what happened to you and for the treatment of his own dogs.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

For some reason I only just saw this - I am so sorry it happened to you and I hope the bloke gets done for everything possible and goes to prison. Poor Chip, sounds like he is recovering slowly so fingers crossed he is home soon.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Glad Chip is improving and hope you are both feeling better soon.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope chip and you are still on the mend!


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Very glad you and Chip are slowly improving! xx
Delighted to hear the police have caught the horrible dog fighting man & hope he goes down for a long time!
It is a shame his dogs will pay the price for his actions but I doubt they were having a happy life with him


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words



Picklelily said:


> Hope chip starts eating soon, he is obviously a brave little chap, must take after his Mum x


I am not brave I have never ever been so scared in my life ever, and now it is all over and it has sunk in what COULD have happened I feel quite sick

Chip is still improving he is not being aggressive with the staff now he has done a total turn around and is just wanting to cuddle in to everyone, and is trying to use the leg now and again, they have stopped the sedation, he is drinking some but still won't eat, but then he never does when he is in there, they want to keep him for another 24 hrs and if he continues the way he is going without the sedation I can have him home either tomorrow afternoon or Thursday morning, I can't wait I miss him so much

The police are going to prosecute him but can not link him to the dog fighting ring several people who had reported him before me have formerly identified him and I have been this morning and I am pretty sure he is the man but didn't get a good enough look at him to be 100% sure which the police seem a bit disapointed in because I was the only PERSON to get bitten my identification evidently is the most important, I don't like having that responsibility


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you for the update it is good to read that Chip is on the mend, as I hope you are too. Even if the police can't charge him for the dog fighting, at least he is being charged for what happened to you and Chip.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't believe I've only just caught up with this... What a SHOCKING story, @Rosie64 you must have been terrified. You say you're not brave but to be in a scooter and have a massive dog leap at you and poor Chip and to have the guts to fend the dog off, that's incredibly brave. I'm so sorry that you and your lad were injured but also relieved after reading through that you are both making a recovery and they may have the guy who did this. I cannot imagine how anyone could just run off and leave someone and their poor little dog bleeding like that? Honestly, that's the worst part really, to show such disregard for you and Chip.

Think very carefully about rehoming him. I don't know if it was just the shock of the situation talking but honestly, you did everything and more than many people could to protect your boy. When an aggressive dog is attacking, anyone, in a scooter or not would have a hard time preventing injury. There was an incident with friends of friends recently where their little dog received a massive bite to his cheek and another to his neck and was very lucky to be alive after a dog was out of control on the beach and the owner of the dog is in her twenties, fit and healthy. You've been through so much with Chip and your love for him is so obvious. This really, truly was not your fault.

Look after yourself and let your kids pamper you  Fingers crossed you have Chip home ASAP x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Good news that little Chip may be home with you soon I am sure the police will do everything they can to prosecute this man


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm so glad that chip could be home soon  xx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> *I am not brave I have never ever been so scared in my life ever,* and now it is all over and it has sunk in what COULD have happened I feel quite sick


Being scared doesn't mean you're not brave - and a whole host of people agree with that:


























You stayed by Chip and fought to protect him, despite being terrified and at a physical disadvantage. You have many scars and bruises on your own body because you chose to do that - and if you hadn't, then what you fear _could_ have happened quite possibly _would_ have happened.

You are most *definitely* brave, hon  *hugs*


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> The police are going to prosecute him but can not link him to the dog fighting ring several people who had reported him before me have formerly identified him and I have been this morning and I am pretty sure he is the man but didn't get a good enough look at him to be 100% sure which the police seem a bit disapointed in because I was the only PERSON to get bitten my identification evidently is the most important, I don't like having that responsibility


Just wondering - are you able to identify the dog ? I wonder if this would help the police ?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you ALL so much for your support and kind words



Westie Mum said:


> Just wondering - are you able to identify the dog ? I wonder if this would help the police ?


I have identified the dog in description and in the police kennels as have several other people, It is a very unusual looking dog,

I know it is an awful thing to say, but I wish someone else had been bitten too, so that I was not the main person in this prosecution, other testimonies will be used but dog on dog does not carry much weight in court evidently, which personally I think is totally wrong especially as one little dog died., but dog on person does, It is too much resposibility on my shoulders , I REALLY want this man prosecuted, I feel so bad for the owners of that little dog and of course the little dog too.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Horrible.
I just never imagine these things really happen.
You are an exceptional person.


----------



## Tazer (Jan 1, 2015)

What a horrendous thing to have happen to you. Glad they appear to have got the piece of scum responsible and wishing a speedy recovery to you both. 

P.S. 
Acting inspite of fear is true bravery. You cannot be brave if you aren't afraid.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Born to Boogie said:


> Horrible.
> I just never imagine these things really happen.
> You are an exceptional person.


Thank you,


Tazer said:


> What a horrendous thing to have happen to you. Glad they appear to have got the piece of scum responsible and wishing a speedy recovery to you both.
> 
> P.S.
> Acting inspite of fear is true bravery. You cannot be brave if you aren't afraid.


Thank you , but please do not make me to be something i am not, I did nothing anyone else would not have done , it was just survival instinct and fear induced adrenalin


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm glad they have caught up with the guy, hopefully he will be punished appropriately.



Rosie64 said:


> cross between a border collie and an Am Bull or Mastiff BIG beefy dog with BC type colouring, white and black)


My heart sank when I read this (for obvious reasons!)


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words
> 
> I am not brave I have never ever been so scared in my life ever, and now it is all over and it has sunk in what COULD have happened I feel quite sick
> 
> ...


Glad things are improving, don't worry too much about the Identification being only you, the police and prosecution won't be revealing everything for fear of damaging the case. Hopefully he will plead guilty and save you anymore trauma.

Sorry but you are brave you held onto Chip even though you were in danger, it would have been easy to let him go but you love him and bravely saved his life.
A coward is someone who runs off when their aggressive dog attacks. I know its hard to imagine yourself as brave, I have been accused of bravery myself and felt a fraud accepting the compliment, but if I think about how others might have reacted :-/ I guess the best I could accept was emotionally strong in that moment, so if it helps you were strong in that moment when a lesser action could have been easier.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you, I have never been very good at taking compliments to me it was just instinct and adrenalin


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Just back to check in on you and the wee man, glad he is feeling better! Hope he gets home soon I am sure it will do you both the world of good xx make sure to look after yourself too


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

So glad Chip is feeling better. Tough little cookie. Glad the man has been caught, hopefully that makes you feel a little better.

Hope Chip is back home soon.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Just back to check in on you and the wee man, glad he is feeling better! Hope he gets home soon I am sure it will do you both the world of good xx make sure to look after yourself too


Thank you, It will certainly do me good to get him home, that's if he wants to know me when he comes home, I miss him terribly



icklemunch said:


> So glad Chip is feeling better. Tough little cookie. Glad the man has been caught, hopefully that makes you feel a little better.
> 
> Hope Chip is back home soon.


Thank you


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Of course he will want to know you when you get home. I'm sure he misses you as much as you miss him.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jobeth said:


> Of course he will want to know you when you get home. I'm sure he misses you as much as you miss him.


Thank you, It's just with what he went through I then take him and dump him off yet again, I wouldn't want to know if it were me , I know , I am probably putting human emotions on him that he doesn't have but.........


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Very relieved to hear Chip is improving and it won't be too long before he's back with you again. He would have been in shock at first and a dog's concept of time is probably different from ours. He will be so pleased to see you and go home and all will be right in his little world again. I hope you are healing well too.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

DirtyGertie said:


> Very relieved to hear Chip is improving and it won't be too long before he's back with you again. He would have been in shock at first and a dog's concept of time is probably different from ours. He will be so pleased to see you and go home and all will be right in his little world again. I hope you are healing well too.


Thank you, I am doing alright also the swelling is going down a bit ( I think ) my leg and hand are a lovely shade of deep purple lol I didn realise just how painful a dog bite could be, I have had stitches before and I am sure it never hurt this much but the anaesthetic spray helps a lot


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

Rosie64, dogs do not have a sense of time, they always live in the moment, that is why they greet you with as much enthusiasm if you have been away for five minutes or 5 days. 

I am so happy to read you are doing okay. it will take you both a while to heal, so be as gentle on yourself as you will be to Chip.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

It makes me so mad every time I think of what you've been put through. Not just with Chips injuries or your own injuries, but with all the horrible worries and feelings you've been left with too. It's just so damn unfair.
It's understandable that you're worrying if Chip will want to know you when he gets home but try and think about what advice you would give if it was someone else in your position. You'd be telling them not to be worrying, he'd be really pleased to see them. And it's true! He might feel sore and a bit sorry for himself but he'll be delighted to see you.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I am sure Chip will be over the moon to see you hope he comes home to you soon


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Gosh, I've just caught up with this and I'm shocked. So glad that little Chip is progressing and so are you. Just hope the Police can get this guy locked up and not just fined and 5 year ban as what seems to happen.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm sorry that I've only just caught this thread.
Poor Chip and poor You! I'm glad that the guy has been caught and is being prosecuted, but don't feel too bad about not being able to identify him 100%. You were in a state of shock, so it's not at all surprising that you are a little unsure and the police will most likely realise this. And the fact that you can definitely identify the dog is fine.

As for your reactions, I have to say that, even though you were terrified, you did the very best you could to defend Chip and no one could have done more.
It may even be that being in the scooter helped. You may not have been able to get away, but it gave you and Chip some defence that a person standing would not have had. And let's face it, none of us could have run away from a vicious dog; it would simply have come after us. You did the right thing and once you are completely over the shock,and healed, I think you will see this.

Very good news that Chip is doing better now and will soon be home with you. And he will be so pleased to see you, so don't worry about that.

Will check in again to see how you are both doing.
Now take care of yourself; you definitely deserve it.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

THANK YOU ALL


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed that Chip is well enough to come home tomorrow.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Keeping everything crossed that Chip is well enough to come home tomorrow.


Thank you was hoping he would be home today but his temp was up slightly so they decided to stick with tomorrow


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh good news if his temp has gone down he will be home with you today hope his wounds and yours are getting better by the day


----------



## katie230193 (Sep 14, 2015)

That is horrific, poor you and Chip. I agree it's not your fault I'm sure I couldn't do a better job if I tried. I had a dog attack one of mine a few years ago, thankfully it wasn't severe, only a couple of puncture wounds, but I had to kick the dog, I'm sad that it came to that, the owner was a irresponsible beep who it wasn't the first time either. Not sure what happened to the dog though. Took mine to the vets just to be on the safe side.

Please don't be hasty about re-homing Chip


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Hope Chip's temperature is fine now and that he comes home today.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Is he home yet? Hope his temperature came down and he is enjoying be back home with his Mum.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Just a thought - in case the owner of the dog contests your ID - the clothes you were wearing should have the dog's DNA on. I'd wrap them in clean polythene bags and keep in a safe place until he's convicted (unless the police have already taken them as evidence).


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Is he home yet? Hope his temperature came down and he is enjoying be back home with his Mum.


Just came to check the same.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

If he's not over the moon to be with you at first he soon will be again. Spen barely "spoke" to me for a week after I brought Jack home lol, nose well and truly out of joint. Shadow was the same when I had him neutered. But it soon passes, they forget and things go back to normal. So don't worry too much about it and if he does seem put out don't take it personally, don't feel like he hates you or that he'd be better off elsewhere or anything like that. 

Hope he's back home by now.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

HE IS HOME came home at 4-30 this afternoon and he will not leave my side we have spent the afternoon cuddling on the sofa 
His wounds don't look any where near as bad now as they did on the day vet said he only needed so many stitches because the surface skin had been torn of the puncture wounds and that his worse wounds are mental ones.



Burrowzig said:


> Just a thought - in case the owner of the dog contests your ID - the clothes you were wearing should have the dog's DNA on. I'd wrap them in clean polythene bags and keep in a safe place until he's convicted (unless the police have already taken them as evidence).


The police told me not to was my clothes but they have not come for them yet, in fact not heard from them for a few days

Chip and I would both like to thank EVERYONE for their support and kindness through this THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Y


Rosie64 said:


> HE IS HOME came home at 4-30 this afternoon and he will not leave my side we have spent the afternoon cuddling on the sofa
> His wounds don't look any where near as bad now as they did on the day vet said he only needed so many stitches because the surface skin had been torn of the puncture wounds and that his worse wounds are mental ones.
> 
> The police told me not to was my clothes but they have not come for them yet, in fact not heard from them for a few days
> ...


I am so pleased to read this! Good boy Chip giving your mumma bear lots of lovely cuddles. She's been worried sick about you!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nettles said:


> I am so pleased to read this! Good boy Chip giving your mumma bear lots of lovely cuddles. She's been worried sick about you!


Thank you


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

So glad he is home. Brill news


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

So glad to hear Chip is home


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

So very pleased that Chip is home and has been having lots of cuddles


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Fantastic news !! Enjoy your cuddles


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy so glad he is home, give him a gentle hug from me and one for yourself too


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

glad to hear he's back home safe. Hope the two of you continue to recover together, physically and mentally.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

I am so happy for you that Chip is home and that you are having cuddles together. That is the best way for both of you to heal!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh Rosie - not seen this thread until now - what an awful experience for you and Chip to have gone through. How brave you were to defend him like that at the expense of your own safety. I've literally gone from tears streaming down my face to smiling at the news that Chip is back home with you and having cuddles. It must have been a deadful time and I'm sorry these wishes are coming to you a bit late - but I'm thinking of you both all the same!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am over whelmed by all of your good wishes thank you ALL so, so much 

He is very quiet and subdued and jumpy at the moment and won't go out side the door to the garden, with out me with him, if he is not on my lap he is literally stuck to my leg, if a dog barks he jumps and cries, not going to worry about at it at the moment,I am hoping with time this will settle down and he will regain his confidence. But I am so glad to have him home.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

So glad to hear the little guy is home and doing as well as can be expected. 
Time does heal a lot  He should settle down in time. Enjoy the extra cuddles


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

What wonderful news that the little one is home with you I think it may take him a while to get over the trauma which is natural


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so glad Chip is home.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm glad to hear Chip is home


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

That is the best news!!
I am delighted for you both.
Sending lots of love and healing wishes your way.
Hope being home is a big step toward Chip's recovery.


----------



## kitty25 (Mar 11, 2011)

So glad to hear Chip is home well and safe. Enjoy your cuddles xxx Take care xxx


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh god Rosie, I've just seen this sorry!!! How terrifying! Glad to read Chip is home and you are both starting to get better. I haven't read all the comments, but I really hope your thoughts of re-homing have gone. You could not have protected him better, you picked him up that's all you could do! If you had ran, then the dog would of ran after you and probably jumped up or floored you both, so the outcome would be the same or worse!

You and chip need each other now, hugs and healing thoughts to you both.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

So glad Chip is home, enjoy your cuddles


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

It's so good to read that Chip is home with you now. It sounds as though it will take time for him to settle and start to feel more confident. Love and cuddles will help him, and you of course, and I hope it won't be long before he starts to show signs of his old self. Healing hugs to you both.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm so glad to see he is home and on the mend, I'm a hopeless man who never knows what to say, and will run from a woman crying ;o) but I have to add this......I have met brave men, men who have won medals, and every one told me they were scared, scared but they just got on with it, just as you did........you are very very brave and well done for saving your gorgeous little guy .......Steve


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so glad Chip is home. gentle hugs to you both x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH FOR YOUR KIND WISHES

Well today he is sitting on the door mat looking out to the garden on his own ( I have my door left open ) but if a dog barks he comes and sits at my feet or on my lap but he does go back to the mat after the dog stops so it's an improvement, still won't go out into the garden on his own, but early days, still not eating anything so going to get him some of his favourite minced turkey to try and some of the liquid food so that I can syringe some into him if he doesn't start eating soon.

I will not be re-homing him I think that was shock and fear talking at the time although I did seriously think it would be for the best at the time. we have been through too much together and he still trusts me so he is not going any where


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds like Chip is getting his confidence back gradually, but of course it's going to be a slow process.

Hope he eats his minced turkey when you get it, or even takes the liquid food, because once he has some food inside him he will probably feel much better.

Gentle hugs to both of you from me xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Rosie64 said:


> THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH FOR YOUR KIND WISHES
> 
> Well today he is sitting on the door mat looking out to the garden on his own ( I have my door left open ) but if a dog barks he comes and sits at my feet or on my lap but he does go back to the mat after the dog stops so it's an improvement, still won't go out into the garden on his own, but early days, still not eating anything so going to get him some of his favourite minced turkey to try and some of the liquid food so that I can syringe some into him if he doesn't start eating soon.
> 
> *I will not be re-homing him I think that was shock and fear talking at the time although I did seriously think it would be for the best at the time. we have been through too much together and he still trusts me so he is not going any where*


Wonderful news, you have made my day


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

So relieved to hear that you won't be rehoming Chip but can fully understand your "knee jerk" reaction initially. You must be very happy that he has enough confidence to go into the garden and his reaction to a dog barking is understandable. He's taking it slowly, it will come. I hope he enjoys his turkey!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> I will not be re-homing him I think that was shock and fear talking at the time although I did seriously think it would be for the best at the time. we have been through too much together and he still trusts me so he is not going any where


So glad to read this 
Wonderful that Chip is feeling better, I hope you are too.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

That's great news ;o)


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you all 

At the moment he is showing off with me, he didn't like the cone on so I have cut the feet out of a babygro and a hole for his tail and boy bits, put that on him to stop him licking his stitches and he does not like it, he is sat on the floor just staring at me lol


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

not going to embarrass him then by putting a picture of him in his lovely romper suit on here


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol I would but don't know how to use my camera ( I am a technophobe ) I am waiting for my granddaughter to show me. She took all photo's so far


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH FOR YOUR KIND WISHES
> 
> Well today he is sitting on the door mat looking out to the garden on his own ( I have my door left open ) but if a dog barks he comes and sits at my feet or on my lap but he does go back to the mat after the dog stops so it's an improvement, still won't go out into the garden on his own, but early days, still not eating anything so going to get him some of his favourite minced turkey to try and some of the liquid food so that I can syringe some into him if he doesn't start eating soon.
> 
> I will not be re-homing him I think that was shock and fear talking at the time although I did seriously think it would be for the best at the time. we have been through too much together and he still trusts me so he is not going any where


This is wonderful news !!

Hope he starts to eat properly again soon


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

glad to hear things are going in the right direction and I hope you are feeling better too and the bruises and cuts are settling down.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> This is wonderful news !!


Thank you


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Blitz said:


> glad to hear things are going in the right direction and I hope you are feeling better too and the bruises and cuts are settling down.


Thank you , yes they are not as painful now just a bit sore, still a pretty shade of purple


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

really made me smile to read that Chip is home with you.
sending you both gentle hugs and I'm sure being together will help you both heal
fingers crossed he begins to eat more very soon.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fleur said:


> really made me smile to read that Chip is home with you


Thank you


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad to hear Chip is home and improving a little every day. I hope he continues to gain his confidence back even though it's early days yet so glad you are not going to rehome him


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

chissy 15 said:


> Glad to hear Chip is home and improving a little every day. I hope he continues to gain his confidence back even though it's early days yet so glad you are not going to rehome him


Thank you


----------

